# Problems completeing form 210 online



## amigababy (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi

we are non-resident and last year successfully filed our 210 returns online via aeat.es (now agenciatributaria.gob.es)

I'm trying to fill in and file this year's but each time I get to the bottom and click "validate and save" (and generate PDF) I get a message saying they cannot deal with my request at the moment, error 0115.

Has anyone else had this problem, or successfully managed to upload their return. I'm getting fed up of completing the same form over and over again (tried with 2 different browsers too.)

thanks


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I think it's because you have missed the deadline to file. It was July 1st.


----------



## amigababy (Jul 7, 2013)

No, it's fine - it was because I didn't have Java correctly installed on my PC. Once I did that, it completed and validated the form correctly.


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

Anyway, the deadline isn't July 1st it's the 31st December!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Campesina said:


> Anyway, the deadline isn't July 1st it's the 31st December!


Correct. 

If you are getting some rent, then form 215 needs to be used and then filed quarterly.


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

No it doesn't. Since 2011 you use form 210 for actual rental income as well.


----------

